# Ephedrine HCL



## danzik17 (Mar 11, 2009)

Anyone have a good source for buying this outside of Vasopro (don't want the added junk, would rather mix it myself)?

Most of the sites I've seen look.....sketchy to say the least.


----------



## Ngordyn (Mar 11, 2009)

i cant say i live in canada so it is readily available here , even being illegal in dosages over 8mg tablets and all that nonsense 

could take a road trip


----------



## danzik17 (Mar 11, 2009)

Found it 

Doesn't look like I can get it by itself, but found a reputable site that I'd get VasoPro from.


----------



## Ngordyn (Mar 11, 2009)

nice what are the dosages?


----------



## danzik17 (Mar 11, 2009)

12.5mg tabs + guifen


----------



## Ngordyn (Mar 11, 2009)

thats not bad least it doesnt contain a whole bunch of other stuff that you can mix out your self


----------



## danzik17 (Mar 11, 2009)

Right.....the main issue was I didn't want something that had caffeine in it itself.  I'm a coffee addict (I admit it) so I prefer to get my caffeine from there rather than pills.


----------



## Ngordyn (Mar 11, 2009)

ya same here , love my timed coffee maker , fresh pot ready soon as i wake up


----------



## Merkaba (Mar 11, 2009)

Yes....coffee...fresh ground


----------



## tucker01 (Mar 12, 2009)

Good luck finding Ephedrine by itself. Unless you want to register yourself with the State, so they can track you for manufacturing ecstasy.


----------



## CG (Mar 12, 2009)

Iain, nobody puts ephedrine in ecstasy, however it is on the meth precursor list.. Anywhere that sells any ephedrine product that is on the up and up requires I'd verification, and ONLY ships to the addy on your license. Just go ahead and register, they won't come knocking down your door unless you try to purchase more than the legal limit, or rotate suppliers. Simply, don't break the lawe and the DEA will leave you alone... 

For a good PURE hcl, pick up bolt ephedrine HCL by D&E pharm, available online, dnepharmeceuticals.com (I think), its no bs and totally legit. Their store/factory is right by me, and they're really nice lol.. Good luck


----------



## Ngordyn (Mar 12, 2009)

Cgrant said:


> Iain, nobody puts ephedrine in ecstasy, however it is on the meth precursor list.. Anywhere that sells any ephedrine product that is on the up and up requires I'd verification, and ONLY ships to the addy on your license. Just go ahead and register, they won't come knocking down your door unless you try to purchase more than the legal limit, or rotate suppliers. Simply, don't break the lawe and the DEA will leave you alone...
> 
> For a good PURE hcl, pick up bolt ephedrine HCL by D&E pharm, available online, dnepharmeceuticals.com (I think), its no bs and totally legit. Their store/factory is right by me, and they're really nice lol.. Good luck




methamphetamines and amphetamines are both made from ephedrine. Ecstasy is a derivative  of amphetamines , also people make "fake" ecstasy pills  using high doses of ephedrine and caffeine , causing close to the same effect as MDMA


----------



## CG (Mar 12, 2009)

Ngordyn said:


> methamphetamines and amphetamines are both made from ephedrine. Ecstasy is a derivative  of amphetamines , also people make "fake" ecstasy pills  using high doses of ephedrine and caffeine , causing close to the same effect as MDMA



Alllright you got me on a technicality.. I'm just going off my DEA research.. Ephedrine is classified as a meth precursor, and meth (any amphetamine) IS elementry in the production of x.. Ok now before the DEA storms the board, lol, danzik, you shouldn't be uneasy about tossing out your license (too much so) since even if someone DOES try to jack your identity, you'll have an idea who it was lol, just make sure rthe site you use is reputable and you're comfortable with them, like I said before, don't break the law and it won't break you!!


----------



## Ngordyn (Mar 12, 2009)

Cgrant said:


> Alllright you got me on a technicality.. I'm just going off my DEA research.. Ephedrine is classified as a meth precursor, and meth (any amphetamine) IS elementry in the production of x.. Ok now before the DEA storms the board, lol, danzik, you shouldn't be uneasy about tossing out your license (too much so) since even if someone DOES try to jack your identity, you'll have an idea who it was lol, just make sure rthe site you use is reputable and you're comfortable with them, like I said before, don't break the law and it won't break you!!




lol got to love technicalities


----------



## tucker01 (Mar 12, 2009)

Cgrant said:


> Iain, nobody puts ephedrine in ecstasy, however it is on the meth precursor list.. Anywhere that sells any ephedrine product that is on the up and up requires I'd verification, and ONLY ships to the addy on your license. Just go ahead and register, they won't come knocking down your door unless you try to purchase more than the legal limit, or rotate suppliers. Simply, don't break the lawe and the DEA will leave you alone...
> 
> For a good PURE hcl, pick up bolt ephedrine HCL by D&E pharm, available online, dnepharmeceuticals.com (I think), its no bs and totally legit. Their store/factory is right by me, and they're really nice lol.. Good luck



Yep that is what I meant... my mistake.


----------



## juggernaut (Mar 17, 2009)

Bronkaid. Available at Walgreens.


----------



## Marat (May 6, 2009)

juggernaut said:


> Bronkaid. Available at Walgreens.



Primatene too, if you are looking for the hcl instead of the sulfate.


----------



## juggernaut (May 6, 2009)

is there any difference? I cant remember.


----------



## Marat (May 6, 2009)

juggernaut said:


> is there any difference? I cant remember.



i've tried researching this but the results are so varying its ridiculous. its almost like the science behind it is ignored or something. everyone has an opinion.

Sulfate has a greater molecular weight than HCl.  I think it's like 96g/mol vs 36g/mol. Anyway, supposedly because of the difference in molecular weight, 25mg of ephedrine sulfate has less active ingredient than 25mg of ephedrine hcl. Some say the difference is negligible, some say it isn't. This is just one conjecture and I'm not sure if its correct or not. 

I wouldn't mind if someone more certain on the topic would save the day with an answer.


----------



## shell37 (May 6, 2009)

try sndonlinenet


----------



## CG (May 7, 2009)

shell37 said:


> try sndonlinenet



I could be wrong, but someone google that shit, I think its a bootleg of the canadian SND site...


----------



## juggernaut (May 7, 2009)

walgreens sells all of this


----------



## CG (May 7, 2009)

m11 said:


> i've tried researching this but the results are so varying its ridiculous. its almost like the science behind it is ignored or something. everyone has an opinion.
> 
> Sulfate has a greater molecular weight than HCl.  I think it's like 96g/mol vs 36g/mol. Anyway, supposedly because of the difference in molecular weight, 25mg of ephedrine sulfate has less active ingredient than 25mg of ephedrine hcl. Some say the difference is negligible, some say it isn't. This is just one conjecture and I'm not sure if its correct or not.
> 
> I wouldn't mind if someone more certain on the topic would save the day with an answer.



Having taken a good amount of hcl and having taken sulfite as part of a cold medicine, I can tell you you FEEL the difference


----------



## juggernaut (May 7, 2009)

in what way?^^^


----------



## shell37 (Jun 30, 2009)

yes it is a the Canadian site. I was warned about putting a link, I guess because I am knew to this forum. But I think I have enough posts now. This is a great place to order from. 

Ephedrine Tablets, Ephedrine HCL | Ephedra | Ripped Fuel | Xenadrine | Weight Loss | Diet Pills | Abs | Hoodia


----------



## CG (Dec 7, 2009)

follow up (9 months later lol)nthe different between sulfite and hcl is great. hcl gives you a rush and it lasts, sulfite is a boos for a little bit.. at absolute best. sndnet is a bootleg site. and apparently my favorite (bolt ephedrine hcl 25 MG) was banned in june, or so the mfg tells me


----------

